# 2 new blue/green chromis pics



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is two new shots to share-

View attachment 177838

View attachment 177839


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cooooool, the second one looks like its from one of those marine fishkeeping magazines.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Blue Flame said:


> Cooooool, the second one looks like its from one of those marine fishkeeping magazines.


Thanks Sir for the kind words------Maybe one day I will get that good....I would love to end up having one of my shots in a magizine or something to that affect anyhow...


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice... i like them alot.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Murphy18 said:


> Very nice... i like them alot.


Thanks-I like them as well,A bit different than what I generally post...


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

It reminds of of deep sea pics. Kinda scary cool!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Blue Flame said:


> It reminds of of deep sea pics. Kinda scary cool!


LMFAO-
Thats great man :laugh:


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

When ever you are ready to step your game up and take pics with the big dogs let me know. Here is a little preview of greatness...









Oh lordy man once agian a fantatic pic. Can I hire you to come down and take pics of my tank......
And the pic above was in no way suppose to be good at all as it was snapped in live mode....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

SeedlessOne said:


> When ever you are ready to step your game up and take pics with the big dogs let me know. Here is a little preview of greatness...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words----I keep saying it man---But either a rediculous amount of light needs to be placed above a tank--or a remote flash setup......I'll never be without one again...


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

i wish i could take pics like those. Amazing, good work!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

khmerboiRED said:


> i wish i could take pics like those. Amazing, good work!


Thanks-
Practice.....


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

man I wonder how much a remote flash for my camera would cost....can you take a pic of how you set up before you take tank pics?? Thanks man!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

SeedlessOne said:


> man I wonder how much a remote flash for my camera would cost....can you take a pic of how you set up before you take tank pics?? Thanks man!


I'm working on them shots-Just give me a few days to get it done...


----------

